# One Comment Destroyed Confidence



## FionnMcc (Aug 1, 2011)

About two years ago I was working in a software company doing IT support as part of a masters degree. While I was there I was left on my own alot to deal with customer phone calls (something which I find really hard) and to try and fix the problem. Unfortunately the rest of the people in the IT team were out on site alot so I had no one to turn to if I didn't know how to fix someone.

At the end of my placement, I was offered a full time job but I had come to hate the company so much that I couldn't stand the idea of being there any longer. The job they offered me was different than the one I was doing as the managers had found I was organised, they decided to make me do as much admin work for them as possible and give me no IT training (which I was supposed to receive as part of the masters)

Before I left one of the company heads made a comment that while I was organised I had "very little technical skill" after working for a degree in computers (which I barely passed due to having depression and severe panic attacks during) and now doing a masters I was devastated. The comment has haunted me ever since and I haven't been able to take an IT job since (around 2 years) because all I can hear in my head is "low technical skill"

I honestly don't know what now I've only done temp jobs and I just can't face the idea of IT again but I don't know what to do these days now. I'd like to be a writer (something I've wanted to do since I was young) but I'm too scared to try as all I can think is that it'll be a waste of time and it'll go nowhere. 

Sorry to rant for so long, just feeling anxious and needed to vent.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I have had my fair share of negative comments stuck in my head. "Sad lack of grammar skills" is one. But people make comments all the time, sometimes they may be correct. Other times maybe they just throw them out there because they are having a bad day and feel like putting someone down. Don´t let that comment ruin things for you, just do things to the best of your ability.

Btw, I love that Henley poem you have a couple of lines from in your signature.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't think they are correct. If you managed to make it to a Master's, you must have some technical skill. Perhaps they only saw your organizational skills since they didn't really LET you do much technical work!


----------



## mariann (Jun 14, 2013)

It definitely doesn't mean you have low technical skills, may-be they just didn't see this side of you, depression and hating the company must have affected your performance. Or, may-be they were just angry about you leaving.
As far as writing goes, you should at least give it a try if that's what you've always wanted to do.


----------

